# GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*!!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer*









Retail Price $99.95







!!New Discounted Price $85.95!!









The turbo timer can be the single most important accessory to choose in order to prolong the life of your turbo. Every time you shut down a turbo charged vehicle, the turbo continues to spin for approximately a minute. Without the engine running there is not any oil cooling the turbo. This type of cool down causes the remaining oil to cook and seat on the bearings of the turbocharger, which inevitably leads to premature failure. Program timing from 10 seconds to 10 minutes. 
Colors Black or Silver http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
In stock and ready to ship
Use coupon code GTT
CLICK HERE TO BUY IT NOW!!!










_Modified by eipbobby at 4:35 PM 11-16-2005_


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

What is the install like? And forgive my ignorance but, I assume the turbo still spins when the engine is off because of the intertia of the turbine making it spin after it is not being pushed by exhaust gasses.
So, how does a turbo timer put the brakes on it?
Edit: Google is my friend:
http://ca.dsm.org/FAQ/2gtt-faq.html
That explains what it does. However, how difficult is the intsall in a MKV? Do you have the install instructions in a PDF that you can post?


_Modified by thread at 2:19 PM 11-15-2005_


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (thread)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thread* »_Edit: Google is my friend:
http://ca.dsm.org/FAQ/2gtt-faq.html
That explains what it does. However, how difficult is the intsall in a MKV? Do you have the install instructions in a PDF that you can post?

_Modified by thread at 2:19 PM 11-15-2005_

Google is the best huh!?
Unfortunatly Greddy is a Japanese and there harnesses are only for Japanese cars. The unit is simply hardwired in to Our VW applications.
The instructions included with the unit are also in japanese however there are English instructions available on the internet. Google is your friend!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








We also offer full tech support on our tech line to help you through it
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eipbobby (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

This should help!!!
http://s90139951.onlinehome.us/vw/ttinstall.htm


----------



## madfella (Oct 6, 2005)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

Forgive my ignorance as well, but I thought newer turbos did not need to turbo timers. It's my understanding that coking is not a problem, especially on 2.0Ts because of the post shut off oil cooling. That's not Vortex info, that's coming from an Audi technician.


----------



## OGSN0 (Oct 4, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (madfella)*


_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_Forgive my ignorance as well, but I thought newer turbos did not need to turbo timers. It's my understanding that coking is not a problem, especially on 2.0Ts because of the post shut off oil cooling. That's not Vortex info, that's coming from an Audi technician.

That's adequate for stock applications, but what about chipped applications?


----------



## Matt-K (Jan 21, 2005)

shouldnt matter


----------



## slugII (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (Matt-K)*

It doesn't matter on 1.8T's either.


----------



## jhayregz (Aug 5, 2005)

anyone have any pics of a installed turbo timer on their new MKV Jetta?


----------



## rdrobey (Dec 3, 2005)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (OGSN0)*

although extra time for cooling isn't stated as necessary, it doesn't hurt.
An extra 30 seconds each time after working hard is a life extender.


----------



## jhayregz (Aug 5, 2005)

give you good piece of mind too








and looks fancy inside


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (rdrobey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdrobey* »_although extra time for cooling isn't stated as necessary, it doesn't hurt.
An extra 30 seconds each time after working hard is a life extender.

Good point. I have a Greddy TT on my 1.8t. I don't use it for day to day driving, but on occasional track use and hot days when I beat the crap out of it. It's really simple to turn on and off, as well as set the exact time for you needs. I bought mine used for around the price they are offering one brand new. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *madfella* »_Forgive my ignorance as well, but I thought newer turbos did not need to turbo timers. It's my understanding that coking is not a problem, especially on 2.0Ts because of the post shut off oil cooling. That's not Vortex info, that's coming from an Audi technician.

I don't know about post shut-off "oil cooling", but the 2.0T FSI engine
already has an auxiliary coolant pump which circulates coolant through
the block and through the turbo's housing (in the reverse direction of
normal coolant flow) after the engine is shut off.
See pages 14 and 18 of the "The 2.0L FSI Turbocharged Engine Design and
Function" document:
http://www.dangonay.com/images/pictures/VW20T.pdf
About turbo timers: can someone please tell me how they can circulate
any oil through the turbo, not having any oil plumbing of their own?
If they only add a little bit of electronics and then rely on stock oil
plumbing to circulate oil through the turbo post shut-off, I can't imagine
VW not being able to do the same.
I say skip the turbo timer and save your $$$.


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (aqn)*

Turbo timers keep your engine running for a set period of timeafter the key has been removed. The oil pump in the engine keeps the oil circulating.
Before you bash this guys FS thread, maybe you read up and save your opinions for another thread. 
If you don't want a TT, then don't buy one.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (genikz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *genikz* »_Turbo timers keep your engine running for a set period of timeafter the key has been removed. The oil pump in the engine keeps the oil circulating.

OK, it all makes sense now. I still wonder how much additional cooling
the circulating oil provides versus the circulating coolant which is
already being circulated. It's definitely better to have the oil
circulating as well; it's just a question of whether the
additional benefit justifies adding something invasive like a turbo timer.
For some, it's worth it. For me, it's not worth it.

_Quote, originally posted by *genikz* »_Before you bash this guys FS thread, maybe you read up and save your opinions for another thread. 

Chill, dude. All I did was to ask "can someone please tell me how [turbo
timers] can circulate any oil through the turbo, not having any oil
plumbing of their own?" I'm sorry if the question wasn't posed
diplomatically enough.

_Quote, originally posted by *genikz* »_If you don't want a TT, then don't buy one.









What's a "TT"? [Please, I don't need an answer.] I have more the MkV
GTI in mind. In any case, the documentation I read is titled "The 2.0L
FSI Turbocharged Engine Design and Function", not "TT" or "GTI" anything.


----------



## genikz (Dec 7, 2001)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (aqn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aqn* »_
Chill, dude. All I did was to ask "can someone please tell me how [turbo
timers] can circulate any oil through the turbo, not having any oil
plumbing of their own?" I'm sorry if the question wasn't posed
diplomatically enough.
What's a "TT"? [Please, I don't need an answer.] I have more the MkV
GTI in mind. In any case, the documentation I read is titled "The 2.0L
FSI Turbocharged Engine Design and Function", not "TT" or "GTI" anything.

Sorry for the harshness of my post...I'm not a morning person








TT in my post = Turbo Timer
Keeping the oil circulated keeps the oil from being "trapped" in the turbo when the engine is shut off. Circulating coolant is great (and I had no idea the 2.0T did that, which is cool) but the same bit of oil still sits in the turbo while the coolant is pumping through, which under super hard conditions may not be enough to prevent the oil from coaking. I could be completely wrong about this, but a TT (







) is cheap insurance against turbo problems on hard driven turbo cars in my book. 
Again, sorry for being a ****.
EDIT: typos


_Modified by genikz at 11:30 AM 1-17-2006_


----------



## Nie Hinunter (Sep 27, 2005)

this product is not needed. The engine has its own little way of protecting the turbo. It cools it with a circulation system after the engine kills.


----------



## dave162 (Jan 29, 2006)

The electric pump cools the turbo by circulating coolant through...however, the oil remains without flow - Wouldn't this be when the oil is likely to 'coke' in the turbo?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: (dave162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *www.dangonay.com* »_
Cooling System
To prevent carbon build-up on the turbine
shaft in the turbocharger, an auxiliary
coolant pump provides additional coolant
circulation for a certain time after the
engine is shut off hot. The pump forces
the lower temperature coolant against the
normal direction of flow. The coolant flows
from the radiator through the turbocharger
to the engine block and back to the cooler.
 
from my understanding.. the aux. pump circulates coolant. So there for the oil is not circulating.. "coking" is possible over time


----------



## goatie (Sep 3, 2004)

*Re: GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (rdrobey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rdrobey* »_although extra time for cooling isn't stated as necessary, it doesn't hurt.
An extra 30 seconds each time after working hard is a life extender.

Very true, but if one is looking for peace of mind, just nix the turbo timer and sit with the car idling for 30 seconds after a hard ride.


----------



## dave162 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

Since the Greddy Turbo Timers are made for Japanese-cars, is there a write-up on the install for the MKV GTI?


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (dave162)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dave162* »_
Since the Greddy Turbo Timers are made for Japanese-cars, is there a write-up on the install for the MKV GTI?

The install would be the same as the MK IV there is no difference in the way you install the turbo timer. 
And no they still haven't come up with a harness to make the install easier 
http://www.greddy.com/tech/FATURBO_TIMER.pdf


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (quicksilver337)*

I like the sweatshirt idea better


----------



## SpoolinAWP (Aug 14, 2002)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (.:R:.)*

Will the car allow the TT to run the engine while the key is out of it? Wouldnt imobolizer activate? Also, can you lock the door with the car running? If these 2 things arnt possible, why even bother? You have to sit there anyway...just manually turn the car off after 30 seconds or so. If it does allow for this, then awesome.


----------



## 20grit_timber (May 23, 2005)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (SpoolinAWP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpoolinAWP* »_Will the car allow the TT to run the engine while the key is out of it? Wouldnt imobolizer activate? Also, can you lock the door with the car running? If these 2 things arnt possible, why even bother? You have to sit there anyway...just manually turn the car off after 30 seconds or so. If it does allow for this, then awesome. 

Will the car allow the TT to run the engine while the key is out of it? Wouldnt imobolizer activate?
Yes the car will run and no unless someone comes up with a device the imobolizer will not activate. Someone has come up with device called the Turbo Timer Companion for MKIV cars but I dont know if it works with the MK V cars.
My 2 cents save your money spend it on something else.


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (20grit_timber)*

yeah I hate to ruin his fs thread but after driving it really hard, by the time you drive to where you're going the turbo will have already cooled off considerably...
Unless you race down the drag strip then slam the brakes on and get out, turn off the car, then run into a brick wall I don't see how you'd need this








For example, I drive really fast, then make my way back to the house, by the time you get to the house it's good to go http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Especially with the water cooled turbo and vw auxillary cooling system.
Turbo timers are great for old turbos with oil cooling only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eiprich (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (gtiiiiiiii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiiiiiiii* »_...
Turbo timers are great for old turbos with oil cooling only http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well this is not 100% accurate...a turbo timer is a great safety device for any turbo application. There are plenty of times that a car is run hard just before coming to a stop and being shut down and water cooling does not eliminate the possibility of coking. 
Synthetic oil helps, circulating water after shut down helps, but allowing the car and exhaust temps (including the center section of the turbo) to drop radically, by allowing the car to idle for a minute or two after hard driving is a very effective way to virtually eliminate the possibility of baking the oil that suddenly stops flowing through the turbo when you turn the car off








-Rich


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *eiprich* »_Synthetic oil helps, circulating water after shut down helps, but allowing the car and exhaust temps (including the center section of the turbo) to drop radically, by allowing the car to idle for a minute or two after hard driving is a very effective way to virtually eliminate the possibility of baking the oil that suddenly stops flowing through the turbo when you turn the car off 

Especially with track use (either on the strip or out on a road course) or hard driving in general, I don't see the oil temps and bearings cooling down enough to just shut down the motor by the time you get to your destination. Unless you are somehow able to electircally pump oil through the turbo, I can't think of a better way to cool it down outside of letting the car idle. Personally, I don't mind waiting the extra 30 seconds or so, but sometimes I wish I had a TT for those times you get off the freeway at a rest stop and REALLY gotta empty yourself (merely an example).


----------



## GTI.extacy (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (abawp)*

Ive got one of these installed on my GTI, it works flawlessly!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (GTI.extacy)*

Will turbo timers work on the Mk5's???
I know with the Mk4 models between 2001.5 and 2005 you could not successfully install a turbo timer and have the car *LOCK and ARM* using either the key in the door or the stock FOB key while the turbo timer is counting down and the motor is idling.
There was a product called the Turbo Timer Companion that was around for a little while which allowed you to use the FOB key or the key in the door to lock and arm the car while the turbo timer was counting down with the motor idling.
Is this an issue with the Mk5's as well? Because if so, while the turbo timer is doing its job, you have gotten out of the car and walked away from it leaving it open for any intruder to come into the car, take anything out of it that they would like. But not only that, if they are SMART all they have to do is stick a paper clip or anything that is small and metal in the back 2 prongs of the turbo timer and jump the circut and it will keep the car running despite the fact that the turbo timer's time has counted all the way down. 
Just doesnt sound very safe in my eyes with any car.
Anyhow, if this isnt an issue I would like to see it in action and i'll gladly take down my post if that is what you would like. Otherwise, if it is still an issue (as i would imagine it would be because the whole point to it not working in 01.5 and up cars was steamed from the fact that VW upgraded their cabin/comfort control module...and i could only imagine that it was upgraded yet again for the MK5's) it would be only right to let the customers know that they will have a problem with this issue after installation of the turbo timer.
Thanks,
John


----------



## quicksilver337 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

even if you keep the car running with a "paper clip" across the tt,you couldn't drive it anywhere. remember... once you remove the key from the ign. the steering wheel locks.


----------



## eatsvtec (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

Ok, so after you stop the car, the engine keeps running to circulate oil over the turbo. So what about after the turbo timer shuts the engine off? What's going to circulate the oil to keep it from cooking the oil after the engine shuts off? So now do we need a second turbo timer to keep the car running even longer? lol Unless you do like the guy stated above, run the car really hard, slam the on the brakes, turn off the car and jump out, you really don't need one. It's needed about as much as this guy I know that put one on his nitrous fed Focus so he could cool down his engine after he sprayed. lol


----------



## 03GTI-Vr6 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eatsvtec)*

Coupon code doesn't work!


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (03GTI-Vr6)*

Selling crap............


----------



## mstrayer (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (.:R:.)*

This is a forsale thread, why is everyone feel so inclined to speak their mind against these timers. Grow up! There are plenty of other threads out there or that you can create if you so feel. If you want to buy one and are interested, ask away. If you're not interested and are only here to let everyone know you don't agree with turbo timers, get a life. 
And i don't know about you, but i also don't know anyone who hurries to where ever the hell they're going and then sits in their car for it to cool down. This is merely a convenience, that if you want to spend the little money to help prolong the life of your turbo with very little effort other than the install. There is a companion still for the newer mkiv's and it is this: http://turbotimercompanion.com/ 
Turbo timers are awesome, if you don't like them thats great, create an "i don't like turbo timers thread." Sorry about the rant, it just geting annoying.


----------



## blackgti06 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ok so the only turbo timer is the greddy. Does any one have one in there MKV and a pic of where it is located or where they set it up.


----------



## .:R:. (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (mstrayer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mstrayer* »_This is a forsale thread, why is everyone feel so inclined to speak their mind against these timers. Grow up! There are plenty of other threads out there or that you can create if you so feel. If you want to buy one and are interested, ask away. If you're not interested and are only here to let everyone know you don't agree with turbo timers, get a life. 
And i don't know about you, but i also don't know anyone who hurries to where ever the hell they're going and then sits in their car for it to cool down. This is merely a convenience, that if you want to spend the little money to help prolong the life of your turbo with very little effort other than the install. There is a companion still for the newer mkiv's and it is this: http://turbotimercompanion.com/ 
Turbo timers are awesome, if you don't like them thats great, create an "i don't like turbo timers thread." Sorry about the rant, it just geting annoying.









It that why the circulation value's keep going after the car is off????








If it's so great get off you azz and make a harness to plug-and-play.



_Modified by .:R:. at 4:12 PM 9-1-2006_


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

Do what I did in my MKIV, lock the doors with the key.

It won't arm the alarm, but at least it will lock the car. If I can find a wiring diagram for the steering console with all the correct ignition wires to use, then I'll throw my old TT in there, it's always nice to have after a hard day's run.


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

Here's all the info for installing a remote start, you should find all of your needed wires for this turbo timer.
DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA V / 2005 / Remote Start
[PRINT THIS PAGE]
12volts red + fuse box at left end of driver dash
Notes: Just for reference, the 12V wire at the back of the ignition cylinder in the column is purple (low current). Do not use this wire.
Starter red + back of ignition cylinder in column
Notes: Also red/black (not for remote start) (+) at the VESCM, pin A11.
The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Second Starter N/A 
Ignition yellow + back of ignition cylinder in column
Notes: Also black (not for remote start) (+) at the fuse box at the left end of the driver side dash.
Second Ignition N/A 
Third Ignition N/A 
Accessory green + back of ignition cylinder in column
Second Accessory N/A 
Keysense blue + back of ignition cylinder in column
Power Lock brown/green - driver door module in door
Notes: Meter this wire while pressing the driver door lock switch.
Lock is a straight negative trigger. Unlock is negative trigger thru a resistor. The resistor value is not know at this time. MUST use relays.
Power Unlock same as power lock wire 
Lock Motor yellow 5wi driver door module in door
Unlock Motor purple 5wi driver door module in door
Parking Lights+ gray/yellow + headlight switch
Parking Lights- N/A 
Hazards brown/red - hazard switch
Turn Signal(L) black/wht (F), black/wht (R) + VESCM, pins D11 and C11
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Turn Signal(R) black/grn (F), black/grn (R) + VESCM, pins A6 and B10
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Reverse Light gray/white or black/blue + kick panel or VESCM, pins C12 and B1
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Door Trigger red/gray or red/yellow + underdash light
Notes: The LF door is brown/yellow (-) at the driver door module in the door. The RF door is brown/yellow (-) at the passenger door module in the door. The LR door is black/blue (-) at the CSCCM, 18 pin plug, pin 17. The RR door is black/green (-) at the CSCCM, 18 pin plug, pin 16. Use all four wires and diode isolate each.
The CSCCM (Comfort System Central Control Module) is behind the glovebox.
Dome Supervision red/purple - VESCM, pin B11
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Trunk/Hatch Pin brown/black - CSCCM, 18 pin plug, pin 15
Notes: The CSCCM (Comfort System Central Control Module) is behind the glovebox.
Hood Pin brown/green - hood pin switch or VESCM, pin F5
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Trunk/Hatch Release blue (trunk), pur (fuel lid) - driver door module in door
Notes: The trunk release motor wire is red/blue (+) at the CSCCM, 8 pin plug, pin 8.
The fuel lid release motor wire is purple/gray (+) at the CSCCM, 18 pin plug, pin 4.
The CSCCM (Comfort System Central Control Module) is behind the glovebox.
Power Sliding Door N/A 
Factory Alarm Arm green/white - driver door module in door
Notes: Meter this wire while turning the key in the driver door key cylinder.
Lock/arm is a straight negative trigger. Unlock is negative trigger thru a 250 ohm resistor. This wire will not disarm the factory alarm. MUST use relays.
Factory Alarm Disarm factory remote only 
Disarm No Unlock with ignition and transponder 
Tachometer NOT red/black ac any fuel injector
Notes: Can also go to any ignition coil and use the wire that is NOT red/green, brown/green or brown.
Wait to start N/A 
Brake Wire black/red + brake pedal switch
Parking Brake brown/yellow - parking brake switch
Horn Trigger black/white + VESCM, pin J6
Notes: The VESCM (Vehicle Electrical System Control Module) is part of the relay box under the driver side dash.
Memory Seat 1 blue memory seat switch on seat
Memory Seat 2 blue/green memory seat switch on seat
Memory Seat 3 blue/yellow memory seat switch on seat
Interface Module: Category:
Immobilizer Bypass Required:
Yes Type:
Transponder
Part #: 556UW
Alternate Part1 #: DesignTech 20402
Alternate Part2 #: DesignTech 29402
Notes: Standard on all models.
Interface Module: Category:
Combo Interface Required:
Yes Type:
Data Bus
Part #: CAN1
Notes:
Smart Starter Kill Relays: Not Available


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

Great! Looks like I can install this on the weekend. Thanks!


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (quadmasta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quadmasta* »_Here's all the info for installing a remote start, you should find all of your needed wires for this turbo timer.
DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - VOLKSWAGEN / JETTA V / 2005 / Remote Start

will this work for an A3?


----------



## quadmasta (Oct 4, 2006)

DIRECTWIRE™ WIRING INFORMATION - AUDI / A3 (RO) / 2005 / Remote Start
[PRINT THIS PAGE]
12volts red + on left side of the body computer
Notes: The body computer is located under the dash on the left side of the steering column.
Starter red/black + from the steering wheel computer
Notes: The steering wheel computer is near the steering wheel adjustment lever.
Second Starter 
Ignition black + from the steering wheel computer
Notes: The steering wheel computer is near the steering wheel adjustment lever.
Second Ignition 
Third Ignition 
Accessory 
Second Accessory 
Keysense 
Power Lock green/white - left front door computer
Notes: Lock is a straight negative trigger. Unlock is negative trigger thru a 260 ohm resistor.
Power Unlock same as power lock wire 
Lock Motor 
Unlock Motor 
Parking Lights+ 
Parking Lights- 
Hazards 
Turn Signal(L) black/white + 2 times in 2 conn. at body computer
Notes: The body computer is located under the dash on the left side of the steering column.
Turn Signal(R) black/green + 2 times in 2 conn. at body computer
Notes: The body computer is located under the dash on the left side of the steering column.
Reverse Light 
Door Trigger red/yellow + courtesy light at driver feet
Dome Supervision 
Trunk/Hatch Pin 
Hood Pin 
Trunk/Hatch Release 
Power Sliding Door 
Factory Alarm Arm 
Factory Alarm Disarm 
Disarm No Unlock 
Tachometer 
Wait to start 
Brake Wire 
Parking Brake 
Horn Trigger 
Memory Seat 1 
Memory Seat 2 
Memory Seat 3 
Interface Modules: Not Available
Smart Starter Kill Relays: Not Available


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

http://www.drdetailshop.com/can1.htm


----------



## 18TurboS (Mar 14, 2002)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

looks like that's my solution to finally installing that nice clifford I took off my mkiv. Good find


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: (18TurboS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18TurboS* »_looks like that's my solution to finally installing that nice clifford I took off my mkiv. Good find

keep us posted please. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## das pui (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (RyanA3)*

i'd like to see some installed pics on an mkv as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SickDragons (Dec 13, 2006)

Has anyone found anything on the MKV GTI yet. people ere asking questions, and most of you are to busy arguing weither or not you need one or not. nobody has answered any of the questions.
So if any one has pics and a wiring diagram from the MKV install PLEASE POST!!!!!!
~Tony

_Modified by SickDragons at 3:56 AM 12-14-2006_


_Modified by SickDragons at 3:57 AM 12-14-2006_


----------



## SickDragons (Dec 13, 2006)

*Re: (SickDragons)*

ANYBODY!?!?!?!?!


----------



## olskoolrabbit (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (eipbobby)*

i was told because of the security system that turbo timer is not able to be installed










_Modified by olskoolrabbit at 1:04 PM 1-4-2007_


----------



## Corradokcid (Nov 6, 2006)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (olskoolrabbit)*

turbo timer on watercooled turbo's are pointless.....if you beat on your car on the track just let the car idle does the same thing without the turbo timer headaches.......


----------



## GTIRacerGuy (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (Corradokcid)*

Anyone know if the built in turbo timers on DEI alarms (Clifford, Viper) work on the MkV's? I've been meaning to get an alarm installed, and if it does work, I'd be killing two birds with one stone.


----------



## Vagoverhonda (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: !!SALE!! GREDDY Full Auto Turbo Timer (GTIRacerGuy)*

so anyone have a wire diagram? ive been searching everywhere


----------



## ZrC (Aug 14, 2007)

And doesnt this void the warranty? Hmm warranty or being lazy and not letting the turbo cool for an extra 30 seconds....


----------



## boosted mkv (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (ZrC)*

anyone can install this, its 4 wires- first grade automotive. on another note its pretty sad that moderators and industry figures alike still cant wrap their minds around the complexitys of a turbo timer


----------

